# Giant Seek vs Roam vs ATX 27.5



## ccumato (Aug 21, 2014)

I have looked through the forums and this hybrid section isn't very helpful. I either get a reply from a road person or a mountain bike person. I have a budget of $500 - $600. 

60% (road, grass, path, gravel)
40% ( camping paths, roots, mountain paths )

probably 0 jumping or flying in the air. But definitely drop offs. And dropped off a curb with the roam locked and felt like dropping a ton of bricks so with it unlocked it felt nicer. But maybe the fatter tire would eat up the landing. 

1st choice
Giant Roam - 2 (lock out road and suspension for light mountain

2nd choice
ATX 27.5 2 (change to all terrain tires, add 3" riser)
Make my mountain bike a semi road bike. 

3rd choice
Giant Seek 3 (most what I read says u don't need a shock for gravel and light mountain and the fixed fork will be softer than a locked out suspension fork. Don't know if that's true. 

Please shed some light on this as tons of people have asked but no real answers. Also yes I have test road them but I'm a noob so I don't know a lot of what I should be looking for.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

I didn't know we even had a hybrid bikes forum!

I'm kinda not sure what you're looking for here. That dude on your other thread asked about hybrids vs. mountain vs. road.

It sounds like the 4500 was actually a pretty good fit for you. I'd cross off the Roam because it has 700C wheels and a crappy, 63 mm suspension fork. That's a pretty bad combination, IMO.

For myself, I wouldn't take the ATX seriously. It's shaped like a mountain bike and has a 100 mm fork, so those would be pluses for me, but maybe not for you. But it's a cheap steel (not all steel is created equal) frame, the components are pretty much the cheapest possible, and it has a freewheel. People breaking axles are one of the reasons that the industry switched to freehubs and cassettes. It also has a Suntour crank with high gearing. Not great if you ever climb on your camping trips, and you'll have to throw it out when you wear out a chainring.

The Seek, maybe. If it'll clear 700x50 tires, it'll most likely clear at least a 29x2.1" too. That's just a 54 mm tire, so not much wider than stock. If you wanted burlier tires, most XC models would have a size that would fit. I also like that it doesn't have a crappy suspension fork. I really wish if the companies couldn't put a nice fork on the front of a bike, they wouldn't put on a suspension fork at all. I wouldn't say a rigid fork rides softer than a crappy suspension fork. If you want a smooth ride, IME, the right tires and the right tire pressure are the place to start. Really, a good riding position is the place to start. Put your pedals at 9 and 3 and get your butt off the saddle when you're going through rough stuff. The thing about a rigid fork vs. a crappy suspension fork is that rigid forks track as well or as badly as you handle your bike. Crappy forks just track badly. I don't like hybrids, but I'm not you. In your other thread, you talk about actually sticking taller handlebars on your 4500, and you don't complain about the short reach. The Seek 3 also has a freehub and 8-speed cassette, which I think is about the minimum a modern bike should have for that part of the drivetrain - that makes it cross-compatible with a ton of maintenance parts that are as available as dirt, something I appreciate. The Seek's got as steep a head angle as a road bike, so it may have sketchy handling. Especially if you jack up the handlebars. That's part of why I don't like hybrids but again, that's me; you're the one who'll be riding this bike.

To be honest, I think this pricepoint really sucks. The Hardrock I bought for your figure was pretty crappy out of the box. I actually still have it, and I like the frame okay, but the only original parts on it are the seatpost and seatpost collar. And the seatpost collar doesn't work right anymore. I kicked myself whenever I told one of my friends to buy a used bike for $600 and he or she did it for years, because they'd always end up with something a lot better. You might also look at a catalog bike.


----------



## ccumato (Aug 21, 2014)

Well crapola. Based on everything you said I'm at a loss. If I go up to the $700 to $800 price point is there a model that sticks out.


----------



## ccumato (Aug 21, 2014)

Why do they list the ATX frame all the same with each model


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

The frame probably is the same with each ATX. That's usually what defines a bike line.

I don't think $800 is much better. You just have $200 less in your pocket.

I'm not trying to say you can't have a nice bike. I don't know what you drive. I drive a car made in 2000. It has the features I want and it's pretty reliable. Same-same.


----------



## ccumato (Aug 21, 2014)

Ok, I understand. I think maybe I should just get a best buy cheaper bike, and if I get into it a lot more I will spend more. 

What about the Diamondback Bicycles 2014 Trace Dual Sport Bike with 700c Wheels.

Its only $450 free shipping, and no tax. I can assemble it myself.

Thats spending more than I did for my Trek 4500 10 years ago :$


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

No, you're still not reading me.

A few years ago, I bought a car that was, at the time, several years old. I didn't have to borrow money and while it has some cost-of-ownership associated, I ended up with a car that's reliable, has A/C and 4WD, and generally does what I want it to.

I don't think I could buy a car at all for that figure if I bought new.

There's a difference here in that you can buy a bicycle-shaped-object for $600 at retail. But I really think that at that budget, you'd be better-served getting one secondhand.


----------



## ccumato (Aug 21, 2014)

I know what your saying. I have been fortunate to want and buy all my cars new 

I hate finding out weird things or bearings or rust or anything that I didn't do myself.

I will look at craigslist. also any good deals at LBS


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

You can always take a deep breathe and buy a bike like you mean it.

Or just get another 4500. It sounds like it was a good fit for you.


----------



## ccumato (Aug 21, 2014)

Ok thanks, I didn't ride the 4500 MUCH but due to a knee injury I want to start back riding. Might diamond back it until I get a feel if I will catch the bug.

Thanks


----------



## mavvy911 (Mar 16, 2012)

You might also try out a Talon 27.5 4, fits in your price range. Best advice though, go to your local Giant dealer and try 'em all out


----------



## cassa89 (Jun 30, 2014)

In my opinion, I'd be careful about buying used outside of from an LBS.

For me, I'm just too much of a noob to buy second hand with any certainty, especially off of craigslist or ebay. I don't know what to look out for and I've been burned buying what I thought was a nice used bike at a good price only to learn it was damaged with components ready to fail - essentially, not what I'd expected. 

Until I know more about bikes in general, I'll be using my LBS and will buy new. While I'd love to pony up more $$ for a better/higher end bike (I'm in love with the Salsa Fargo), I have 2 young children, a mortgage....you get the picture.

As a result, I've lowered my standards. I want a bike and I'll find one that completely meets my needs for around $500-600. I'm not entering the Tour de France, nor am I bikepacking cross-country. I ride paths and I occasionally commute to work. I bike for exercise and because I really enjoy it. 

My advice - if you can't afford a higher end bike, buy what you can afford and enjoy yourself.


----------



## Boondock77 (Jun 16, 2014)

Not too hard buying used. Lots of things are obvious... I mean its a bike, with a seat, pedals, crank, shock maybe, couple other things but it isn't hard.


----------

